
Show HN: JavaScript has Yarn, Ruby has Bundler, and now R has Jetpack - akane
https://github.com/ankane/jetpack
======
iamNumber4
And D has Dub, c# has nugget,... It’s like a package/bundling system is all of
a sudden something new thing. Nothing to see here, carry on.

